# Inside the race to develop the first flying, self-driving car



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

You still don’t see the comedy in all of this ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The only way to reach Flosten Paradise.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

It is safe when no other flying cars in the air. When there are 1000 cars in the air, collision will cause passenger's death. 
They need to invent those flying cars talk to each others in seconds.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

What happens if a individual decides to crash his autonomously flying vehicle into a building or a crowd, and it has some fireworks??


----------

